# Easy Grass like plant?



## Announce (Aug 27, 2008)

Hey, Im normaly not one to jump into the fresh water scene but I have recently been helping a friend make their tank look half decent. The tank has two 15watt incondesent bulbs and is a 10gal tank. I recently replaced the gravel with Flourite.

Any suggestions?


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

With incandescent lights like that I would only suggest fake plants


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

you can get thin 13 watt florescent screw in bulbs that fit into the incandesants place at dollorama. that's the only place i've ever seen them. i use those in my ten g and it's my healthiest planted tank. just about anything grows in there. for a short grass like plant, you can do stargrass and keep it stuck into the ground. there's also dwarf sag and micro swords, and many more but i can't name them


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

bluekrissyspikes said:


> you can get thin 13 watt florescent screw in bulbs that fit into the incandesants place at dollorama. that's the only place i've ever seen them.


You can get a pack of 6 spiral 13 watt 6500K (Daylight) bulbs made by Phillips at Home Depot.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

cool. i've never been to homedepot.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

bluekrissyspikes said:


> cool. i've never been to homedepot.


are you serious?!?


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

ya. isn't it full of tools an other guy stuff? and things that add more to your to do list? i got 4 kids, my to do list is long enough already, lol.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

*hg*

have u seen dwarf hair grass? I have a tank full of it if u want to purchase some.


----------

